
Micron now has a 11TB SSD - DiabloD3
https://www.micron.com/parts/solid-state-storage/ssd/mtfdhal11tatcw-1ar1zab?pc={407C8554-7C81-43AF-8055-717A23E71B02}
======
cbg0
3.35 GB/sec sequential reads and 2.4 GB/sec writes. You can see their product
brief for the 9200 NVMe series here:
[https://enterprisestorage.micron.com/~/media/documents/produ...](https://enterprisestorage.micron.com/~/media/documents/products/product-
flyer/9200_ssd_product_brief.pdf)

This 11TB one is actually aimed for read-intensive workloads, might want to
look at the 9200 MAX series for something with more endurance, ideal I guess
for a caching solution that's quite cheap compared to RAM, and which won't
require an expensive server for such a high capacity.

~~~
gigatexal
Those writes are pretty good. And you can game endurance by overprovisioning.

~~~
tgtweak
Did they post the write endurance dwpd for this drive?

~~~
baruch
16.1 PB total writes guaranteed. About 0.8 DWPD from my calculation.

------
userbinator
...and if you actually want to buy one,

[https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/micron-
technology-...](https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/micron-technology-
inc/MTFDHAL11TATCW-1AR1ZABYY/MTFDHAL11TATCW-1AR1ZABYY-ND/7598107)

But it's TLC flash (more correctly known as 3-bit-per-cell), which has
exponentially lower endurance and retention than 2-bit(MLC) or 1-bit(SLC)
despite only multiplicatively higher capacity. This particular model has an
endurance of <1500 cycles, and that's probably even after a considerable
number of blocks have been remapped. The odd capacity of 11TB is another
giveaway, since TLC NAND raw capacity is usually in multiples of 3.

No mention of retention either in the datasheet, which is a bit worrying.

~~~
Retric
Honestly, you can write ~15,000+TB and writes are limited to 2.5GB / s. Don't
forget you get as many reads as you want so that seems like a non issue for
the most part.

PS: Another way of looking at this is if you write logs that you keep for 48
hours that's 6 years assuming you fill it up every time.

~~~
salarycommenter
You don't actually get as many reads as you want. Reads disturb the cells and
you eventually have to rewrite them based on reads as well.

------
DonHopkins
When I was shopping for a fast SSD back in April 2016, I found the Samsung 950
PRO M.2 512GB was one of the fastest available (quite a lot faster than all
the others, and not much more expensive), for 310 EUR. I've used them for
desktops and laptops, and they work wonderfully.

I'm thinking of getting another, but time has passed and I haven't kept up
with the market. Which big M.2 SSDs are hitting the sweet spots of price and
performance these days? Any suggestions or warnings, please?

~~~
DonHopkins
Not challenging the downvote, but just curious why, please (since it was
unaccompanied by a comment explaining why)?

Thanks to the informative replies, I googled around and found some articles
comparing of the 950 and 960. Apparently it's significantly faster, and
doesn't throttle from overheating as soon.

Now this may be off-topic, but this one article really struck me as bizarrely
sexist, an archetypical example of how the computer industry and press are
casually hostile towards women.

What the fuck is up with this site Custom PC Guide and their "tradition" in
"every article about Samsung SSD"? Is this stuff coming from Samsung, too? Did
part of what I paid for my 950 Pro go to paying for that beach photo session,
or to Custom PC Guide through some advertising or affiliates program or free
hardware samples somehow?

[https://www.custompcguide.net/review-and-comparison-
samsung-...](https://www.custompcguide.net/review-and-comparison-
samsung-960-pro-evo-versus-950-pro-and-850-series/)

>But first and most importantly, let’s address the tradition that started two
years ago [2014][2015] and appeared strong in every article about Samsung SSD
on here ever since then. It’s been one of the reasons why you guys keep
reading, it’s certainly no different this year now: hot girl photo.

>Let us bring forth the cute kpop band Girls’ Generation who landed a gig to
represent Samsung and the brand recently. They are promoting Samsung laser
printer in this photo but I don’t think that’ll matter to most gentlemen. Also
at this point, it’s safe to say that the performance of Samsung SSDs increases
in parallel to the beauty level of their female reps.

Once you get past the girlie picture, search for "piss":

>They piss on and kill each other to show dominance or they get on fire. Nah,
just literally kidding. But heat will be an issue here at some point,
especially how the packages are stacked on top of each other like this in both
the 960 Pro and Evo.

>The NVMe interface alone is still just a toddler in the PC hardware world.
Who knows if some day in the future it’s learning to walk and just falls flat
on its face like my son when I accidentally tripped him. Using the Force.

>The Samsung 960 EVO is truly as fast as the Samsung 950 Pro, faster even in
many benchmarks. That is insane, for a TLC-NAND solid state drive to be
honest. It’s like Samsung decided to send the 850 EVO to Shaun-T’s bootcamp to
work its ass off under the 90-day Insanity training then straight to Sagi’s
bodybeast without taking a break; At the end of the program, now we have this
super athlete, super fit and super hot female rep who also makes the 960 EVO
goes faster every night.

~~~
cjensen
Downvote may have been that your comment concerns itself with consumer SSDs,
but the topic link is to a super-high end SSD for specific server
applications.

And yeah, that's some terrible sexism and shouldn't be tolerated.

~~~
21
Samsung is the one being sexist here. The article is just using Samsung's
pictures, and calling them out I would say.

~~~
ubercow13
How's Samsung being sexist?

~~~
21
Samsung is the one selling SSD with images of half naked girls. What exactly
is the link between a bunch of pretty girls and an SSD?

~~~
ubercow13
How's that sexist? Is it sexist when Samsung sells TVs with videos of boys [1]
with no link to TVs?

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEI8ZgxnXB8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEI8ZgxnXB8)

------
ChuckMcM
Large read only datasets. Map tiles, logs, security camera video etc. The
retention question is unanswered.

~~~
loeg
Security camera video is typically _write only_ , not read only.

~~~
jlebrech
Write once, read many times.

~~~
Spivak
Write constantly. Maybe read at some point.

------
peterburkimsher
Any word on the cost? I can't see the price obviously on the specs page.

~~~
tyingq
If you follow the DigiKey link in this comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15527213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15527213)

$7700/unit if you buy 4.

~~~
ksec
And WD Gold 12TB goes for about $520 / unit.

It used to be about 10X difference between HDD and SSD per TB pricing. Now the
gap has widen quite a bit with NAND price going up.

~~~
loeg
Is the brand new 11 TB offering really representative of SSD $/GB?

As of a year and a half ago you could buy the Samsung PM1633a 15TB for
$10k[0], or about 67¢/GB (slightly cheaper than the Micron unit linked,
70¢/GB). It's still available around the same price[1]. So I guess you're
right.

The price I see advertised for the WD Gold 12TB is a bit higher[2], or about
5¢/GB. Still, more than 10x better value in terms of raw storage.

[0]: [https://www.anandtech.com/show/10533/samsung-expands-its-
pm1...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/10533/samsung-expands-its-
pm1633a-lineup-as-1536-tb-ssd-hits-retail-for-10k) [1]:
[https://www.cdw.com/shop/products/Samsung-
PM1633a-MZILS15THM...](https://www.cdw.com/shop/products/Samsung-
PM1633a-MZILS15THMLS-solid-state-drive-15.36-TB-SAS-12Gb-s/4586754.aspx) [2]:
[https://www.cdw.com/shop/products/WD-Gold-Enterprise-
Class-H...](https://www.cdw.com/shop/products/WD-Gold-Enterprise-Class-Hard-
Drive-WD121KRYZ-hard-drive-12-TB-
SATA-6/4797281.aspx?enkwrd=wd%20gold%20%2212%20tb%22&pfm=srh)

------
matt2000
Will SSDs become cheaper per megabyte than magnetic platters at some point?

~~~
Elessar
Magnetic platters keep advancing as well. I loved this article that Ars did
covering WD's latest advancements in MAMR:
[https://www.anandtech.com/show/11925/western-digital-
stuns-s...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/11925/western-digital-stuns-
storage-industry-with-mamr-breakthrough-for-nextgen-hdds)

That said, most of the projections there are from WD, so there's automatically
a grain of salt needed. Still, they predict to keep the gap for cost per GB
fairly large out to 2028 (!).

~~~
edkennedy
It doesn't help that the flash manufacturers seem to be colluding on price and
want to keep the cost of SSDs artificially high. Gotta make those margins! See
recent DDR4 pricing issues for an example.

~~~
rhizome
I've been complaining that there's no such thing as a low-capacity (32-64GB
SSD) for $40 (or whatever) for a couple of years now.

~~~
eropple
Sure there is.

[https://www.amazon.com/Silicon-Power-Endurance-Free-
download...](https://www.amazon.com/Silicon-Power-Endurance-Free-download-
SP060GBSS3S60S25AE/dp/B01M2UUACN)

[https://www.amazon.com/KingDian-Internal-Solid-Desktop-
Lapto...](https://www.amazon.com/KingDian-Internal-Solid-Desktop-
Laptop/dp/B018K3AV7A/)

And, if you spend a little more, SanDisk will sell you a 120GB for $64:

[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LY5ZZ4P/](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LY5ZZ4P/)

------
jgamman
someone remind me how big the sci-hub archive is - when do i get _my_ copy of
the literature? ;-)

